# CGC round two!



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys! The last few months have been really busy for me and I've been really trying to work hard and make it a huge priority that Riley gets plenty of exercise. But at the same time, I feel like I've been really lagging in terms of training. I think I've been taking advantage of his good foundation and just kind of riding on that. Lately though I've begun to see his behavior waver just a little. I posted a thread recently about being surprised that his recall was worse at the park, and I've noticed it in terms of walking on a leash as well.

So anyways, I've decided that I'm going to make positive steps to fix the problem. So, I've signed up to restart CGC training class! I figure taking a class together is a great way to move forward in training, and it also means I really have to make a commitment. So here goes - I am committing to taking Riley to CGC class every Tuesday night for the next six weeks. I am also committing to actively training every single day, twice a day for the next six weeks - no more being lazy and throwing his food in a bowl. We will be hand feeding and working on CGC tasks every single day at each meal. This will start tomorrow because I will be out of town tonight, returning tomorrow. But I wanted to post now because I literally just called to sign up for the class.

I thought I would start a thread where I can post updates on our progress, get tips and support, etc. Wish me luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good for you! You will have a lot of fun together!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck to you and Riley! It will be fun to read about your progress!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good luck to you and Riley!!!

Both Austin and Lincoln failed at their first attempts at the CGN. They were great until the part of the test when they had to meet another dog.....I was so hoping they would use a small dog (they don't care for smaller dogs) but nooooooo, they had to use another Golden. I knew then we were doomed!!!! I haven't even tried again simply because testing around here only happens like once a year and they still get way too excited when meeting other dogs!!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Have fun in class!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

SOunds like you and me are on the same path. Time to get down and start nailing some of this training. Good Luck I look forward to hearing about your progress.

I am starting today with Jige no more playing it is going to be serious work when we go out.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck Valerie and Riley....we will be looking forward to updates on your progress


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys!! I'm really excited (and nervous) to buckle down again with his training. He is a great dog and he really deserves for me to make him all that he can be!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So I got back this afternoon and tonight we started our "serious" training officially! I hand fed him his whole dinner and we worked on...

His name/eye contact
Sit & lie down and remain there while I walk away/into another room and then come back
Some basic heeling around the apartment

Just simple stuff, but I figure that we will keep doing easy refresher stuff until Tuesday when we start with the class!! Any other ideas what we should be working on to be ready to start the CGC class?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Take Riley to a place where lots of people are. I used to take Tess to the green in our nearby town, where a lot of homeless are. We met a lot of people, who reacted in their own special way to her: hugging her, making strange, loud noises while petting her, you name it. It took her a while to get comfortable, but in the end the people she had to meet during the CGC were child play...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

here is the test.

http://www.abetterpet.com/abetterpet2/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/AKC-Good-Citizenship-Outline.pdf

1. ACCEPTING A FRIENDLY STRANGER

2. SITTING POLITELY FOR PETTING


3. APPEARANCE AND GROOMING


4. OUT FOR A WALK (WALKING ON A LOOSE LEASH)



5. WALKING THROUGH A CROWD


6. SIT AND DOWN ON COMMAND/STAYING IN PLACE


7. COMING WHEN CALLED


8. REACTION TO ANOTHER DOG


9. REACTION TO DISTRACTIONS


10. THE SUPERVISED SEPARATION


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

You will do great! Best of all it will deepen your bond with Riley. Good luck in class, looking forward to hearing how you guys make out.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!! So we had our first CGC class last night! I'll tell you the pros and the cons. I guess I'll go cons first.

Cons:
1) He does a really good heel at home, but once we got to class it was almost nonexistent in terms of walking in and out of the building and past other dogs. He was just too excited. I think we will just have to work on this more because even with a treat, he just couldn't do it.
2) He did a lot of barking when we were standing and listening to the instructor. I know this is a common thing when starting classes, but when he didn't have a job to be doing, he was barking - at other dogs, at cars going by outside, etc. It is hard to know how to really deal with this, except hope that it will get better as he gets used to the class and to reward him for being quiet.

Pros:
1) Once it was actually time to work, Riley did great! We worked mainly on attention games and sitting and maintaining eye contact in the face of distractions, and Riley was awesome at it. He barely looked away once, so I was happy about that.
2) I think we both had a lot of fun. It was frustrating at times, but also really rewarding and I'm excited for the next seven weeks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like fun! Maybe it helps if you go to class early. That way you can get him settled down and already in a focus position. One of the rules in our obedience classes was that you would have yourself positioned towards the teacher and the dog towards yourself, so no eye contact with other dogs.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Good for you! I agree that it is important to train him in different locations. Go in pet stores, dog parks, any public place.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys!!! Time for an update on our CGC process!!! We just had the third class last night and it was worlds better than the first, its getting better every week. Ry has totally gotten used to it again and there is no more barking or restlessness or distraction really. He works so well and then lays at my feet calmly while the teacher is talking.

Here is what we have been working on for the first three weeks:
1) Attention games, IE sitting by my side and giving eye contact even in the face of various distractions. He is awesome at this!

2) The various approach exercises. He sits at my side while the "Evaluator" (the instructor and a few other people take turns playing this role) comes up and does the whole "Hi nice to meet you/Can I pet your dog?/Can I groom your dog?" He is really great at this, he barely even looks at the person, just puts all his attention on me.

3) Walk on a loose leash. He is really good at this, even in the face of distractions, with the noticeable exception that he is a little shaky when the distractions become other dogs. But we are working on this! If the dog is working and paying attention to their handler he is fine, but when they are looking at him, barking, trying to get up, etc he doesn't do as well while walking. While sitting he is fine though. Its all a work in progress!

4) And finally, doing all this while fading the food. We are working on "bridging" the food I guess, where we put the bag of treats a little ways away, do an exercise or a few exercises in a row, and then say "Yes, good job, lets go get a treat" and then run over to the bag and reinforce. He loves this game!

Best of all, we are having so much fun! The training is going great at the place, at home, and it all is just like a big game. Great experiences all around! Riley LOVES working, it is crazy. I definitely think once we are done with CGC we will start beginning agility (but lets not get ahead of ourselves haha!).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Time for a CGC update!! It has been four weeks of class and things are going wonderfully!!!! He is literally near perfect on all but two of the tests, even without the food!! Here are the two we need more work on:

1) The sit maintain. It is funny because this is the one he was the best at when we started the class. But we have done so much work on him walking with me with attention that now every time I move he wants to follow right at my left side. My instructor suggested I start saying "Lets go" every time I move and do want him to come with me, so he doesn't get confused. I worked on this this morning and he did great, so I think it should be no problem.
2) Supervised separation. My instructor and I have been working on this privately, going little steps at a time so as not to stress him out. He is now up to one and a half minutes and we are going very very slow. He is doing great, so I have confidence he will be fine with this one by the time we take the test.

So basically, everything is going great! I'm so glad I decided to do this!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing very well! When is the test?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

The test is the second week of August. There are two more weeks of class, then a practice test day, where we all do the test and see what we don't do well on so we can practice up on it for a week, and then the test itself. I mean obviously if you pass the practice test you don't take it again. It definitely makes me less worried to know that we have a practice test!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Our practice test was simply a practice test. The person administering the test, not our instructor, came the following week for testing.

I was a little nervous, stupid on my part because I planned on repeating the class untill we passed. Just more one-on-one time with Banker.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy takes his CGC in less than 2 weeks. It will be a week from this Thursday. He is solid on everything but loose leash walking. He just wants to rush up to people as soon as they give him attention. He is a lovable lug though 

I hope Riley continues to do well


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy takes his CGC in less than 2 weeks. It will be a week from this Thursday. He is solid on everything but loose leash walking. He just wants to rush up to people as soon as they give him attention. He is a lovable lug though
> 
> I hope Riley continues to do well


Good luck!!! We take the practice test on July 31 and the actual test on August 7th!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Valerie and Ry I know you two will rock it. 

BaWaaJige laid down and fell a sleep during our seperation ( little tear) he didnt even miss me a little. lol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I did this with my lab. His problem was just an overall state of over-excitement!
To get him to pass, I took him on a 3 mile run right before class so he didn't have so much pent up energy. Sort of cheating, but without being so amped up he passed with soaring colors!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont think that is cheating. I work Jige before we go to the nursing home or the schools. Yes he has alot of energy but once he is worked he is very calm and laid back he does both jobs well.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I did this with my lab. His problem was just an overall state of over-excitement!
> To get him to pass, I took him on a 3 mile run right before class so he didn't have so much pent up energy. Sort of cheating, but without being so amped up he passed with soaring colors!


I agree - its not cheating, it setting him up for success!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This week is the practice test!!! I am heading out the door to take it now! Wish me luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You will do fine!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

SUCCESS!!!! We passed!! Whoohooo!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good job Riley!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I knew it! Congratulations!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I was so excited!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations! It sure is exciting when your training pays off. I also was thrilled when Honey passed her test.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

vcm5 said:


> This week is the practice test!!! I am heading out the door to take it now! Wish me luck!


CONGRATS on passing the practice test this week. I am sure you guys will pass with flying colors next week 

Buddy just passed his.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually since we passed, we don't have to retake it! It wasn't really a practice test so much as we got two shots haha. That way if we failed this week we would know what to practice!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!

To you both.

Now he can pass all his skills to the new little guy when you get him


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! Somehow missed this thread. Now you just need Ry to teach it all to the little as-yet-unnamed scientist.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! CONGRATS!


----------

